# O/T Senna



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Has anyone else watched that 2010 documentary "Senna"???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Not yet.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Not yet but may watch it tonight?

http://vimeo.com/15086694


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

It's free on Netflix too.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Brilliant film, have watched it several times. The bias against Prost is a bit much, but then one has to expect that.

What I am really looking forward to is Rush. This is about the 1976 battle between N.Lauda and J.Hunt. I went to half the races that year and remember much of it like it was yesterday.

Although the project has been around for some time I believe that the Senna Docu moved it along a fair bit, but some momentum and cash into it. There will probably be more F1 and racing movies.

Lets hope Hollywood breaks it's habit of screwing them up.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Welcome to HobbyTalk Chop!!!

I watched it again tonight with my dad and brother. It's a great film.
ANyone else drive as hard as Senna did?


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

This is a good watch too!!

http://www.nzonscreen.com/title/trio-at-the-top-2001


----------



## jkqwe (Apr 20, 2012)

I went to half the races that year and remember much of it like it was yesterday.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome NTX. I think G.Villeneuvewas faster, and pushed more, but was not as savvy as Senna perhaps. He never had a car to match his talent, but even if he had got hold of one he would never of become a cruise and collect merchant like Prost. To give Prost his dues in the early F1 days he was bloody fast, and spectacular, but he changed tack when he saw from Lauda circa 1984 the other way to win.

Good stuff Kiwi.

jkqwe - are you quoting me?


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Senna documentary is excellent.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Chop1965 said:


> (snip)
> 
> jkqwe - are you quoting me?


looks like jkqwe is a spambot. check his other posts. mods? please escort jkqwe to the door and show him the almighty banhammer...

--rick


----------



## fuddmiester (Dec 26, 2003)

Awe come on, boot him just for being from.... "ftgyht"!


----------



## Mexkilbee (Apr 17, 2008)

Even my Wife, who has no interest in racing, or cars watched the intire documentry. 
Very well done. Should be on the "required" list, of a MotorHead/Racer's video/film library.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Bumpin this for one of our new members...


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Have it on Blu Ray, he's was the best I've ever seen and I've followed F1 since the early 70s. Lauda was as ruthless, Gilles maybe as much pure talent but nobody packaged it with the dedication and determination that Senna did. If you want to watch a great video of one of the best battles in F1 search for Villeneuve vs Arnoux, Dijon 1979. Fighting for SECOND place no less, passed and repassed each other 5 times in the last two laps. Crappy video but shows Gilles at his best manhandling the Ferrari T4.


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Yeah that was one of the first things I watched when we got Netflix. Great movie and a great documentary.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Since it was mentioned, I thought I would post it here...


----------



## asennafan (Jan 19, 2013)

Just about the best last lap ever. Turbo Renault was fast but fragile and had horrible turbo lag, Gilles Ferrari still running the flat 12 with mountains of torque, great match-up and very cleanly raced by both of them. If two of today's tosspots got involved in something like that neither car would make the finish.


----------

